
Ceylon 1.2.0 is now available - egorst
http://ceylon-lang.org/blog/2015/10/29/ceylon-1-2-0/
======
gavinking
Yay!

Folks, please feel welcome to Ask Me Anything.

~~~
marvelous
Yay!

The language module is a 1.5MB JavaScript beast and people routinely complain
about 150KB frameworks on HN. Are there plans to have a whole program
optimisation pass to prune dead parts of that module (a ceylon webpack or
ceylon closure command) ?

~~~
gavinking
It seems to me that the best solution here is to split the single file into
one js file for each package. A big part of that file is the implementation of
the metamodel, and it's very likely that a lot of people won't even want to
use that on the client side.

We've even discussed the pros and cons of actually splitting the metamodel
into its own separate module, ceylon.metamodel, or whatever.

P.S. My tests with uglify-js suggest that minification probably isn't the most
fruitful path here.

